# Scam warning for AT&T internet users! Please Read!!



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 17, 2011)

If you recieve a email with this subject line: AT&T ! Inc Account Verification
DO NOT ANSWER IT!!!! It is a scam.
Please forward it to scam@abuse-att.net  so that they can track the sender down and stop this.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks--we've gotten several of these but knew to delete them, and it's not just AT&T. There's one of these phishing scams for virtually every major provider and recieving a request of this type thru email should immediately raise a red flag.  Service providers will NEVER send you an email asking for this type info--they don't need to. When you log on to your account, the info you provide in logon is always verified by the provider, so obviously, the legit provider  already has all this info and therefore has no need to ask for it thru an email.  

Also, the scams I saw had glaring errors in the text and they used an outdated AT&T logo.


----------

